# Themes



## Hagbard (Nov 6, 2011)

So far I have found all of three (free) themes that actually work on our tablet.
They are the Holo Green, Orange & Red by Ricardo Cerqueria. Any one else have any luck? Lets get a thme forum started. I will update this first page with any info that is provided.

Thanks for your help!

There is definitely no comparison between natemodz and holo themes. Natemodz have way more effort put into them for sure!

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14710-theme-natemodz-red-green-or-blue-theme-choosernow-at-version-108-6912/


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Hagbard said:


> So far I have found all of three (free) themes that actually work on our tablet.
> They are the Holo Green, Orange & Red by Ricardo Cerqueria. Any one else have any luck? Lets get a thme forum started. I will update this first page with any info that is provided.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 My themes work. Just depends on if the themer adds mdpi support or not.


----------



## Hagbard (Nov 6, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> My themes work. Just depends on if the themer adds mdpi support or not.


Kitten Punter, you are a life saver! those holo themes were so plain. Your's really pop!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hagbard said:


> Kitten Punter, you are a life saver! those holo themes were so plain. Your's really pop!


Lol @ kitten punter!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## ashok (Aug 6, 2011)

Can we install the themes on TF300t also. Isnt the themes in the site for Galaxy Nexus only?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

ashok said:


> Can we install the themes on TF300t also. Isnt the themes in the site for Galaxy Nexus only?


some theme Chooser themes work on tablets. You just have to try them.


----------

